# Cheetha vs Warthog



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ha,ha,ha, you guys have to go and have a look

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...=17&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I have seen that one.

Funny.:wink:

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> I have seen that one.
> 
> Funny.:wink:
> 
> Gerhard


It is a pity that the video stops there. I would love to know what happened after that.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Classic.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Great game, but who is the winner and came back ?
Like Bushkey says, the film stops to early.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Cheeky hey? I like the way he causes k*k and runs away.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

The warthog remember my at my son, came into the kitchen, give a barefaced word to his mom and run away.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

So 'n cheeky bliksem!!


----------



## Bee (Sep 17, 2007)

funny one
warthogs have got balls


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Bushkey said:


> It is a pity that the video stops there. I would love to know what happened after that.


Funny stuff. Me too! Seem to end suddenly.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Funny stuff Bushkey,
kinda reminds of a day with you, a warthog and a 9mm short...


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Warthog*

Bravery at its best.So hardegat bliksem verdien nie om deur n roofdier gevang te word nie.Nie eers n moerse vark nie,maar n Moerse hart.Hy en Bossie fok die hele Gauteng Valke alleen op!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Bravery at its best.So hardegat bliksem verdien nie om deur n roofdier gevang te word nie.Nie eers n moerse vark nie,maar n Moerse hart.Hy en Bossie fok die hele Gauteng Valke alleen op!


Naka Bulls


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Found this link in the German section of AT.
Very impressive Moose:wink:

http://break.com/index/how-to-piss-off-a-moose.html


----------

